# BFP. Thankyou xxx



## Laura cardiff (May 17, 2012)

I just wanted to say thankyou to all on this board. The board has been a huge support when I have been worried about something.  
I just got a BFP after having my one and only 6 day blastocyst of okay quality transfered.
It is possible those frosties can do it.
Baby dust to all keep positive
xxx


----------



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

Congratulations on your BFP!

It's a great feeling and even better when you are up against tough odds!

I agree miracles can happen.  

Lisa
xx


----------



## Sunshinequeen (Mar 26, 2012)

Laura - Big congrats on your wonderful BFP!!

Make sure that you take it easy and get lots of rest.

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## JJ Mum (Mar 5, 2012)

Huge congratulations on your news!

Thanks for sharing as it really encourages me, I also have one 4bc day 6 blasto for fet

enjoy your pregnancy


----------



## BlueCat79 (Feb 15, 2012)

Congrats, that's wonderful news I've just had my one 6 day blast transferred so I'm hoping for a similar miracle....


----------



## Laura cardiff (May 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone and  good luck to all of you xxx


----------

